# Is it hard to become a train driver?



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2008)

If things dnt shape up for me over the next couple of years Im thinking about it - 40k a year sounds alright to me. you get to bomb around the country - can defintiely think of worse. Plus all those strike days! Sorted.

Is it hard to become a train driver? What do you need to be able to do to qualify? Anyone got any insight into this?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 21, 2008)

I've no idea, but have a look here http://www.railwayregister.care4free.net/becoming_a_train_driver.htm


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 21, 2008)

It is pretty tricky cos lots of people want to do it for that reason.  Plus you've got a fucking awful pension plan, compulsory overtime, your shift patterns may mean you're unlikely to see your family or friends more than one week in three, and no drugs ever again due to random testing.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 21, 2008)

Funnily enough i was considering this myself.

I do a intelectual, very demanding, stressful job and am responsable for a budget of millions. Yet a guy who sits in a cabin and drives a train around earns stacks more than me. There is something wrong there and I'm considering the switch.

My mate (a tube driver) says you have to train for a year on a lower salary before you get the full whack. Even the training salary is more than i earn. Its disgraceful how poorly paid public sector workers are.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 21, 2008)

Incidentally, anyone who gets bored easily need not apply.   I'm told it's pretty mind-numbing.   I'm also told that people with degrees aren't welcome, for some reason - I think to do with the fact that they want lifers.  If you've got a degree you're directed towards their management training plonkers.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 21, 2008)

Can I play my PsP or read a book whilst driving?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2008)

As above, even in the old days the ratio of applicants to jobs was over 1:100, God knows what it is now. Back then it helped enormously to have a relative already 'on board', no idea how it works now.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2008)

A relative's a train driver. He's been doing it for years, so is at the top of the scale. It's less than 40 grand. He works routes out of London to the west country. A lot of journeys are pretty dull. The "round the houses." Local suburban schedule. If you have any kind of incident, minor or otherwise, regardless who's fault it turns out to be. You're med screened, for drink and drugs.

Due to changes brought in over the last few years, he's well looking forward to retirement. It probably depends what company you go for, as they have their own deals. You could start as a guard as a way in.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2008)

Marius said:


> Can I play my PsP or read a book whilst driving?




I once drove a train at a shade over a ton. Only for a couple of minutes and under supervision.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 21, 2008)

Marius said:


> I do a intelectual, very demanding, stressful job and am responsable for a budget of millions. Yet a guy who sits in a cabin and drives a train around earns stacks more than me. There is something wrong there and I'm considering the switch.


you're not responsible for peoples lives!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 21, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> you're not responsible for peoples lives!


 
I have been. I used to be responsable for Farming Subsidies at a time when farmers were topping themselve left right and centre over financial worries. Delaying a claim by a month could send a farmer over the edge and destroy a family.

I'm just as responsably for the lives of others when driving a car on the roads or a bus. Bus drivers pay really sucks.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 21, 2008)

There was a thread on just this a while back.  IIRC, the entry requirements are very strict & there is lots of competition.  Once in, it takes a good while to build-up the level of experience that will get you to to full salary.  Ongoing health requirements & checks etc are similarly strict & you must be very well-up to handling long periods of boring, repetitive tasks, whilst remaining sharp for signs/signals etc.

IIRC, experienced train stewards/managers had a salary that was not far short of a driver's & considerably more variety.  Getting-in was much easier too.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Mar 22, 2008)

Marius said:


> Can I play my PsP or read a book whilst driving?



If you need to ask that question, this proberbly isn't the job for you!

You aren't even allow to listen to the radio AFAIK


----------



## jonH (Mar 22, 2008)

ska invita said:


> Is it hard to become a train driver


it's easy if you keep on the right track


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2008)

jonH said:


> it's easy if you keep on the right track


 
You had to steam in with that bad pun didn't you!


----------



## jonH (Mar 22, 2008)

Marius said:


> You had to steam in with that bad pun didn't you!



please don't blow the whistle on me


----------



## pk (Mar 22, 2008)

ska invita said:


> If things dnt shape up for me over the next couple of years Im thinking about it - 40k a year sounds alright to me. you get to bomb around the country - can defintiely think of worse. Plus all those strike days! Sorted.
> 
> Is it hard to become a train driver? What do you need to be able to do to qualify? Anyone got any insight into this?



Piece of piss. Just have to harden yourself up a bit for when you inevitably drive over some schizo nutjob who just leapt off the platform.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2008)

pk said:


> Piece of piss. Just have to harden yourself up a bit for when you inevitably drive over some schizo nutjob who just leapt off the platform.


 
Happens all the time on the tube my mate says. Its worth a few months off on the sick. But then you need it.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 29, 2008)

There arent many vacancies anywhere (bar the tube) - and the competition outside London is fierce for any jobs.(10 to 1 at least)

There is a tendancy to train drivers from staff - who are already in the industry - and who have exposure to shift work and the general safety critical environment - when you consider it costs about £70k for a trainee thats quite reasonable.

And its not a doss job either !


----------

